# Any Foreigners Applying Through The HEC Website?



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

Foreigners under the self finance scheme. Please let me know


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes i am!


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

hi
has anyone managed to get through to the application itself?


----------



## Shahmiraik (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes im also applying
But I have a query. Anyone who has started the application in SAT 2 score section do they require marks or is there any option for october sat 2 ???


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

I was trying to complete the application but in the mbbs option,in the preference list only gajju khan medical college is showing up.Any of you facing the same problem?


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

its not showing me any preferences?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Just showing 1 preference which is gajju khan for mbbs.What about you?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

What do you mean?


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

As in I can't see any preferences for college/university options after putting mbbs in proposed study domain?


----------



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

My application is saying that I need to enter my passport number before I can access it. Do you guys know where I need to add that??


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

your domicile should be other than punjab.


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

You can add it in profile,add identification and add the passport number and etc


----------



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

We can't have a domicile of punjab to apply through hec???? It says that in the eligibility criteria. I was about to make a punjab one since I used to live in punjab 10 years ago. What do i do then?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

You cant apply


----------



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

is it possible to apply on open merit with a different domicile?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah any other domicile other than punjabs


----------



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

is there any way to apply without a domicile and just with a canadian passport?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Not sure,callhec and askthem


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

Waheed98 I managed to get all the preferences by emailing hec  [email protected]


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

Could anyone help me I'm stuck on the bit about ibcc after the marks% obtained? What do we put in for marks% from ibcc? Is it just 100??


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah i also completed the application.What are your preferences?What percentage marks did you get in Matric and Fsc after equivalence and what did you get in SAT2?


----------



## mariahilside (May 6, 2017)

Why do i only see Pharm D and Engg in the name of proposed course of studies? How do i select mbbs in that?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

lee98 said:


> Could anyone help me I'm stuck on the bit about ibcc after the marks% obtained? What do we put in for marks% from ibcc? Is it just 100??


can anyone send a link for the HEC self finance application?


----------

